What Are the Best Black Friday Deals for Devs? - thmslee
======
fredrivett
We're offering 50% off for life at UserCompass
([https://usercompass.com/](https://usercompass.com/)). 60 second setup, 100
responses free, AND 50% off for life.

We automate NPS surveys to your Stripe customers. No more excuses not to start
sending NPS surveys now! :)

------
kamphey
Here's 100 Black Friday deals for devs:
[http://blackfridaytech.co/](http://blackfridaytech.co/)

